# Webhoster für Django Framework



## RaendyAndy (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin wie der Titel schon vermuten lässt auf der Suche nach einem Webhoster der das Django Framework unterstützt. Bevorzugt mit 1 Click Installation des Frameworks und Server in Europa (bei meiner Suche bisher das Hauptproblem)
Hab mich mal ein bisschen umgeschaut und leider bisher nichts gefunden was mich anspricht. 

Habe derzeit ein großes Paket bei Strato , aber dort kann man Django ja nur über cgi scripts einbauen was ja nicht unbedingt empfohlen wird, bezüglich der Performance.

Würde mich freuen wenn der/die ein oder andere hier ne Empfehlung für mich in den Raum werfen könnte 

vielen Dank schon mal im voraus 

vg Andy


----------

